# Flyes Poliquin style



## w8lifter (Aug 26, 2001)

Poliquin suggests doing flyes w/ thumbs together as opposed to palms together cause it internally rotates the humerus...or something like that.

Does anyone do them this way?  What are the benefits of internally rotating the humerus? 

------------------
 Behind every great man is his BUTT

My FitPit


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Aug 26, 2001)

It's just the way the pectorals major is supposed to function. I don't think it makes a significant difference either way really.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 26, 2001)

I've found that by performing this exercise this way I get a greater contraction and stretch.

I also can't lift near as much as if I performed the flyes with a palms facing in style.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2001)

Maki...Charles Poliquin is perhaps one of the most innovative and knowledgable strength training coaches on this planet.I have gotten to work with some of the best out there and he tops my list(along with Paul Chek and Ian King).Listen to what this man has to say and reap the rewards.

------------------
symmetry over size


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 31, 2001)

I definitley like Charles and I am hoping in the future to do a internship with him.
Ian King is good but he over simplifies alot of his teachings.

I have a lot of Pauls work sitting at home in my little libary. I don't really like his stuff as far as strength training. He's learned all his stuff from Charles. As for core conditioning and posture for the injuried individual he is great!



------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------

